# UK Company or contractor working in the US



## Peter Brown (Oct 23, 2010)

I have been offered various contracts of employment in the US by a US based Company. These contracts will last foe one, two or more years. What is the most tax eficient way of carrying out these jobs. Through my UK Ltd Company or as a Contractor.
Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Is the US company making you these offers talking about what visa they are willing to sponsor you for? I'm not at all sure what the visa situation is for "contractors" but I suspect your options are extremely limited and have little or nothing to do with tax efficiency.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Peter Brown (Oct 23, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Is the US company making you these offers talking about what visa they are willing to sponsor you for? I'm not at all sure what the visa situation is for "contractors" but I suspect your options are extremely limited and have little or nothing to do with tax efficiency.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hello Bev.
L-1 Viza


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Peter Brown said:


> Hello Bev.
> L-1 Viza


Next question - are your "employers" offering you the L-1 or are you getting the L-1 through your UK Ltd company? That might determine which way you have to play this for tax purposes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Peter Brown (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello Bev and thank you.

I under the impression that I was considered by my US customers to be a "Contractor" and definatley not an employee. I have told my various US clients that I am being "loaned out" by my UK Company.
Offering to act as a local agent precuring contracts from other companies which I then attend to in a facility funded by myself in the US. I have a US bank account and have been "Doing Business As" under my trade name.

Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As you describe it, then, you'll be applying for the L-1 through your UK company. Chances are, you'll need to have your UK company pay you a salary (which would involve getting yourself a US accountant to handle the paperwork, including withholdings). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

